# Frasi di repertorio



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Sarà capitato a tutti sentirsi ripetere da più partner le solite frasi.

Tipo:

Ti lascio perché non mi meriti.

Oppure

È la prima volta che mi succede ....

Questa poi

Se rinasco ti vengo a cercare .... che sembra quasi una minaccia  

Ne avete anche voi di assurde?


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

io mi son sentita dire

abbiamo differenze inconciliabili

non mi era mai successo prima

la colpa è tua perché mi rendi insicuro


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io mi son sentita dire
> 
> abbiamo differenze inconciliabili
> 
> ...


L'ultima è imbarazzante


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> L'ultima è imbarazzante


l'ultima mi ha fatto esplodere come una bomba


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'ultima mi ha fatto esplodere come una bomba


Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta ...   

Comunque la seconda inizia ad essere ricorrente


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta ...
> 
> Comunque la seconda inizia ad essere ricorrente


più che altro perché lui voleva essere insicuro, io non avevo fatto niente di che, ma ero "troppo sicura di me" lui era quello che era geloso di un ex... che poi era quello che mi aveva rifilato il "non mi era mai successo prima" che poi era una cazzata 
che poi mi era stato detto anche da un altro ma in tutt'altra occasione


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> più che altro perché lui voleva essere insicuro, io non avevo fatto niente di che, ma ero "troppo sicura di me" lui era quello che era geloso di un ex... che poi era quello che mi aveva rifilato il "non mi era mai successo prima" che poi era una cazzata
> che poi mi era stato detto anche da un altro ma in tutt'altra occasione


Il non mi era mai successo prima l'avrò sentita n volte tra me e i miei amici ...


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il non mi era mai successo prima l'avrò sentita n volte tra me e i miei amici ...


ma riferito a cosa?  a me è stato detto da due persone diverse in due occasioni diverse


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma riferito a cosa?  a me è stato detto da due persone diverse in due occasioni diverse


Situazioni intime, sentimentali .... non entro nei particolari


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Situazioni intime, sentimentali .... non entro nei particolari


anche a me, uno in una situazione intima... l'altro mentre ci stava provando e io gli facevo notare che era sposato


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

La cosa più ricorrente...come sto con te non sono mai stato con altre...il mio dubbio è sempre stato: sarà una roba positiva o negativa?


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La cosa più ricorrente...come sto con te non sono mai stato con altre...il mio dubbio è sempre stato: sarà una roba positiva o negativa?


Ehhhh il dubbio è legittimo   

Comunque somiglia molto al "è la prima volta che mi succede ....


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ehhhh il dubbio è legittimo
> 
> Comunque somiglia molto al "è la prima volta che mi succede ....


si...il significato più o meno è lo stesso...e tenuto conto di quanto posso essere rompi non ti so dire se fosse un complimento


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La cosa più ricorrente...come sto con te non sono mai stato con altre...il mio dubbio è sempre stato: sarà una roba positiva o negativa?


ecco, io sarei capace di chiedere "in che senso?"


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ecco, io sarei capace di chiedere "in che senso?"


secondo te non l'ho fatto?


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> secondo te non l'ho fatto?


e che ti hanno risposto?


----------



## Venice30 (14 Marzo 2022)

Il problema non sei tu, sono io. 
A voi non lo hanno mai detto?!?


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Il problema non sei tu, sono io.
> A voi non lo hanno mai detto?!?


no no a me hanno proprio detto che il problema ero io


----------



## Venice30 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no a me hanno proprio detto che il problema ero io


Sono stati sinceri, perchè quando dicono quella frase stai certa che il problema sei TU.


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Il problema non sei tu, sono io.
> A voi non lo hanno mai detto?!?


Tu sei meraviglioso... il problema è mio


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Sono stati sinceri, perchè quando dicono quella frase stai certa che il problema sei TU.


in realtà il problema era il loro e davano la colpa a me    che ho dolcemente risposto con un delicato "mi hai rotto i coglioni"


----------



## Lostris (14 Marzo 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> *Il problema non sei tu, sono io.*
> A voi non lo hanno mai detto?!?



Minchia che due coglioni!!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Minchia che due coglioni!!


Però è nella sua “falsità“ la dichiarazione più vera.
Leggendo qui, ti pare che sia responsabilità di tutti traditi esserlo? Forse uno su mille.
Le ragioni del tradimento o delle rottture risiedono nel modo di essere di chi tradisce o sceglie di chiudere.
Magari queste ragioni, egoismo o superficialità o insicurezze o tutto insieme, le avevamo pure intraviste.
Perché stupirci quando le riconosce l’altro?


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è nella sua “falsità“ la dichiarazione più vera.
> Leggendo qui, ti pare che sia responsabilità di tutti traditi esserlo? Forse uno su mille.
> Le ragioni del tradimento o delle rottture risiedono nel modo di essere di chi tradisce o sceglie di chiudere.
> Magari queste ragioni, egoismo o superficialità o insicurezze o tutto insieme, le avevamo pure intraviste.
> Perché stupirci quando le riconosce l’altro?


ma parliamo sempre di tradimento? a me è stato detto l'opposto in assenza di tradimento (o almeno non che io sappia), solo perché non ero accondiscendente, avevo troppo carattere e facevo sentire insicuri


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma parliamo sempre di tradimento? a me è stato detto l'opposto in assenza di tradimento (o almeno non che io sappia), solo perché non ero accondiscendente, avevo troppo carattere e facevo sentire insicuri


Non c’entra il tradimento.
Parlavo di usare quella frase per lasciare.
Appunto, l’altro era insicuro. Il problema era suo.


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entra il tradimento.
> Parlavo di usare quella frase per lasciare.
> Appunto, l’altro era insicuro. Il problema era suo.


avevi parlato tu di tradimento, per quello ti ho risposto
nel mio caso dava la colpa a me, secondo lui il problema era suo perché il problema era mio    e io l'ho tolto dall'imbarazzo


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entra il tradimento.
> Parlavo di usare quella frase per lasciare.
> Appunto, l’altro era insicuro. Il problema era suo.


Bè insomma,  un adulto che da la colpa all'altro per le proprie insicurezze ....
Poi l'altro ci può mettere del suo ... ma non è che dobbiamo sempre fare la croce rossa


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> avevi parlato tu di tradimento, per quello ti ho risposto
> nel mio caso dava la colpa a me, secondo lui il problema era suo perché il problema era mio    e io l'ho tolto dall'imbarazzo


Vale anche nel tradimento che è un problema di chi tradisce, non del tradito, così come chi lascia lo fa per un problema proprio.


----------



## Lostris (14 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è nella sua “falsità“ la dichiarazione più vera.
> Leggendo qui, ti pare che sia responsabilità di tutti traditi esserlo? Forse uno su mille.
> Le ragioni del tradimento o delle rottture risiedono nel modo di essere di chi tradisce o sceglie di chiudere.
> Magari queste ragioni, egoismo o superficialità o insicurezze o tutto insieme, le avevamo pure intraviste.
> Perché stupirci quando le riconosce l’altro?


Qui non credo si parlasse del tradimento, ma semplicemente in ottica relazionale.

In ogni caso per me è una palla.
Vero che i casi umani esistono, ma tutti abbiamo i nostri problemi. 

Quando non si funziona in due, non si funziona _in due._
Rovesciare il problema _completamente_ su di sè, o farlo completamente sull’altro, per me è una cazzata immane. 

Significa non voler guardare la realtà (nel migliore delle ipotesi, altrimenti è mentire) risolverla in modo semplicistico.

“Il problema sono io” e poi magicamente con un’altra magari funziona tutto perfettamente, o diversamente.
Ah. 
Allora forse non è proprio così. 

Com’è ovvio che sia!

È più semplice dire di essere il problema, anziché ammettere che una persona non va bene (o non va più bene) per noi e basta per n ragioni.


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Bè insomma,  un adulto che da la colpa all'altro per le proprie insicurezze ....
> Poi l'altro ci può mettere del suo ... ma non è che dobbiamo sempre fare la croce rossa


io non avevo fatto niente, dell'ex non avevo neanche mai parlato, era lui che si era messo ad indagare e non gli piaceva quello che aveva saputo
e siccome non sono votata al martirio... 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Vale anche nel tradimento che è un problema di chi tradisce, non del tradito, così come chi lascia lo fa per un problema proprio.


penso che siano situazioni da valutare separatamente


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Qui non credo si parlasse del tradimento, ma semplicemente in ottica relazionale.
> 
> In ogni caso per me è una palla.
> Vero che i casi umani esistono, ma tutti abbiamo i nostri problemi.
> ...


Mi sembra totalmente diverso riconoscere un proprio problema, rispetto a scaricarlo su un’altra persona.
Certo che con un’altra persona può funzionare meglio. Anche per incastri nevrotici, ad esempio.
Il 50/50 invece mi sembra più voler salvare tutti. Ma le responsabilità quando mai sono pari? Diverse sì, pari no.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e che ti hanno risposto?


Se vabbè da ruffiani.... ovviamente nel senso positivo ...solo uno ebbe il coraggio di dirmi che ero una rottura ma aggiunse che se continuava a stare con me un motivo c'era...quindi doppiamente ruffiano


----------



## Lostris (14 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra totalmente diverso riconoscere un proprio problema, rispetto a scaricarlo su un’altra persona.
> Certo che con un’altra persona può funzionare meglio. Anche per incastri nevrotici, ad esempio.
> Il 50/50 invece mi sembra più voler salvare tutti. Ma le responsabilità quando mai sono pari? Diverse sì, pari no.


Certo, non parlo di 50/50..


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Ok.
Prendo atto che le frasi che ci scambia tra partner è un argomento happy horror 
Ci vorrebbe in piccolo manuale d'istruzione


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ok.
> Prendo atto che le frasi che ci scambia tra partner è un argomento happy horror
> Ci vorrebbe in piccolo manuale d'istruzione


Però abbiamo appurato che le cazzate le sparano in maggioranza gli uomini


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Questa l'avete mai sentita:

Grazie! Non ho mai goduto così tanto!!! 

Oppure

È l'orgasmo più forte mai provato!!!!


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Però abbiamo appurato che le cazzate le sparano in maggioranza gli uomini


Seeeeeeee


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa l'avete mai sentita:
> 
> Grazie! Non ho mai goduto così tanto!!!
> 
> ...





Nono ha detto:


> Seeeeeeee


Queste effettivamente sono cazzate da donne 
Mai dette né sentite, mi sono stati fatti degli apprezzamenti ma mai assolutistici in questo modo
Per fortuna


----------



## Vera (14 Marzo 2022)

le frasi che lasciano un segno
					

Nel mio girovagare qua e là, mi imbatto a volte in sfoghi di persone lasciate, tradite, abbandonate, dai propri partner o amanti con le frasi più disparate che confesso a volte ho usato anch’io o ricevuto.  Voi ne avete qualcuna che ricordate con più piacere? Io si, parecchie.  Non mi meriti...




					www.tradimento.net


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Queste effettivamente sono cazzate da donne
> Mai dette né sentite, mi sono stati fatti degli apprezzamenti ma mai assolutistici in questo modo
> Per fortuna


Uhhhh io quante volte ....
Oppure .... che cosa mi sono persa fino ad oggi


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa l'avete mai sentita:
> 
> Grazie! Non ho mai goduto così tanto!!!
> 
> ...


La cosa che in assoluto mi ha fatto più ridere...qualche anno fa..."troppo bello, non ci sono abituato!!!"


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uhhhh io quante volte ....
> Oppure .... che cosa mi sono persa fino ad oggi


Sono bugie 
Lo sai vero?


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> La cosa che in assoluto mi ha fatto più ridere...qualche anno fa..."troppo bello, non ci sono abituato!!!"


Questa è forte


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono bugie
> Lo sai vero?


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


>


Ma se vuoi puoi crederci


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma se vuoi puoi crederci


povero Nono...così lo mandi in depressione


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uhhhh io quante volte ....
> Oppure .... che cosa mi sono persa fino ad oggi


questa è copiata


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> povero Nono...così lo mandi in depressione


Ma no, figurati


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> povero Nono...così lo mandi in depressione


Io sono sincera 


perplesso ha detto:


> questa è copiata


la signorina silvani?


Nono ha detto:


> Ma no, figurati


 dai dai scherzavo


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono sincera
> 
> la signorina silvani?
> 
> dai dai scherzavo


Poi tocca chiamare Pinco a consolarlo


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Poi tocca chiamare Pinco a consolarlo


E gli rifinerà qualche supercazzola maschile


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Queste effettivamente sono cazzate da donne
> Mai dette né sentite, mi sono stati fatti degli apprezzamenti ma mai assolutistici in questo modo
> Per fortuna


Una volta l’ho detto. Però era la verità


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una volta l’ho detto. Però era la verità


ma certo, ci sta, però è come mi disse uno "da ragazzo le trovavi tutte vergini, e poi le sverginavano in 4 o 5 e a tutti dicevano che era la prima volta"
quando l'hanno detto al primo  era vero


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Marzo 2022)

No io sono molto classico quando chiudo.
Le ho già scritte in passato le mie frasi classiche che sono sempre state tutte veritiere peraltro:

Mi sono stufato (o rotto le palle a seconda se la capiva subito o meno).
Non sono più coinvolto come prima.
Sei stata sostituita.

Quando la lei mi ha detto che se aveva sbagliato qualcosa potevo dirglielo, non sapendo cosa inventarmi, dicevo semplicemente la verità: sono stufo di avere una storia con te.

Io davvero non so perché ci si inventano cose quando finisce, tanto l’altra o l’altro se non è stupido capisce che gli stai dicendo delle fregnacce.

Io sono stato lasciato piu o meno sempre con queste frasi.
La mia risposta è sempre stata la medesima pur soffrendoci a volte: ok grazie ciao.


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> No io sono molto classico quando chiudo.
> Le ho già scritte in passato le mie frasi classiche che sono sempre state tutte veritiere peraltro:
> 
> Mi sono stufato (o rotto le palle a seconda se la capiva subito o meno).
> ...


Io non ricordo di essere mai stato lasciato "definitivamente "... anche perché quando iniziavo ad annusare la malparata.... ,soffrendo a volte, levavo il disturbo mettendomi in modalità silenziosa.


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io non ricordo di essere mai stato lasciato "definitivamente "... anche perché quando iniziavo ad annusare la malparata.... ,soffrendo a volte, levavo il disturbo mettendomi in modalità silenziosa.


il bello della frase “ok grazie ciao” è che manda in bestia.


----------



## Lostris (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Questa l'avete mai sentita:
> 
> Grazie! Non ho mai goduto così tanto!!!
> 
> ...


A me una volta è scappato un "grazie" adorante subito dopo, ancora in botta post-orgasmo, mi son resa conto solo quando mi sono sentita pronunciarlo.

Poi grasse risate, ovviamente.


----------



## patroclo (14 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> il bello della frase “ok grazie ciao” è che manda in bestia.


Tantissimo... c'era una ragazza che mi diceva semplicemente "ok ..." come risposta ad ogni accenno di discussione

Ho imparato a usarlo anch'io


----------



## Lostris (14 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Tantissimo... c'era una ragazza che mi diceva semplicemente "ok ..." come risposta ad ogni accenno di discussione
> 
> Ho imparato a usarlo anch'io


Certo che manda in bestia.
Si legge che non te ne frega una mazza.


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me una volta è scappato un "grazie" adorante subito dopo, ancora in botta post-orgasmo, mi son resa conto solo quando mi sono sentita pronunciarlo.
> 
> Poi grasse risate, ovviamente.


a me è scappato un "oddio quanto mi sei mancato" quando ho rifatto sesso dopo un po' di astinenza, ma era riferito più all'organo che al proprietario dell'organo


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> il bello della frase “ok grazie ciao” è che manda in bestia.


Io rispondoevo: ok, come preferisci... tanto sapevo che non dicevano sul serio


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io rispondoevo: ok, come preferisci... tanto sapevo che non dicevano sul serio


te l'avessi detto io non avresti avuto dubbi


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Marzo 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Tantissimo... c'era una ragazza che mi diceva semplicemente "ok ..." come risposta ad ogni accenno di discussione
> Ho imparato a usarlo anch'io


Perche poi Patroclo, se vieni lasciato e non ti opponi, non va bene lo stesso, devi far vedere che soffri e che fai di tutto per farle cambiare idea.
Abbiamo una certa età…e siamo per il vivi e lascia vivere, ma non va bene. 
Mai far vedere che se ti molla non ci resti di emme….è un affronto al loro ego…


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perche poi Patroclo, se vieni lasciato e non ti opponi, non va bene lo stesso, devi far vedere che soffri e che fai di tutto per farle cambiare idea.
> Abbiamo una certa età…e siamo per il vivi e lascia vivere, ma non va bene.
> Mai far vedere che se ti molla non ci resti di emme….è un affronto al loro ego…


quando sono stata mollata, faccia da poker, neanche ho risposto, me ne sono solo andata


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Perche poi Patroclo, se vieni lasciato e non ti opponi, non va bene lo stesso, devi far vedere che soffri e che fai di tutto per farle cambiare idea.
> Abbiamo una certa età…e siamo per il vivi e lascia vivere, ma non va bene.
> Mai far vedere che se ti molla non ci resti di emme….è un affronto al loro ego…


Sai quante volte mi sono sentito dire: se ci tenevi a me avresti dovuto riprendermi..... seeee  ciao pep


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sai quante volte mi sono sentito dire: se ci tenevi a me avresti dovuto riprendermi..... seeee  ciao pep


oppure: di me non te ne fregava proprio niente, ho fatto bene a chiudere.


----------



## CIRCE74 (14 Marzo 2022)

Noooo...anche io se lasciata faccio finta di niente, piuttosto che farmi vedere soffrire mi faccio venire un'ulcera.
Poi ho sempre pensato che se uno sta bene con me resta altrimenti se devo essere fonte di sofferenza bene che vada altrove...


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

fresca fresca "se fossi ricco ti assumerei"


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> fresca fresca "se fossi ricco ti assumerei"


Io avevo una ex che mi faceva anche da segretaria; mi ricordava le scadenze, le ricorrenze, mi aiutava per i regali, le commissioni .... era adorabile

Poi è  cambiata


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io avevo una ex che mi faceva anche da segretaria; mi ricordava le scadenze, le ricorrenze, mi aiutava per i regali, le commissioni .... era adorabile
> 
> Poi è  cambiata


non me l'hanno detto solo per le mie doti professionali...


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non me l'hanno detto solo per le mie doti professionali...


Immaginavo.
Sarà stato soprattutto per le tette ...


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Immaginavo.
> Sarà stato soprattutto per le tette ...


Che non ho


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Marzo 2022)

"Usciamo oggi? Dai, chiacchieriamo un po', voglio chiarire"
Evoluzione del precedente con lacrime di coccodrillo "Volevo solo parlare... solo parlare..."
"Mi ecciti troppo..."


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> "Usciamo oggi? Dai, chiacchieriamo un po', voglio chiarire"
> Evoluzione del precedente con lacrime di coccodrillo "Volevo solo parlare... solo parlare..."
> "Mi ecciti troppo..."


Ehhhhh, se lo ecciti .... mica è colpa sua


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ehhhhh, se lo ecciti .... mica è colpa sua


E certo... neanche se si affloscia subito!


----------



## Nono (14 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E certo... neanche se si affloscia subito!


Azzzz ..... speedy gonzales


----------



## omicron (14 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E certo... neanche se si affloscia subito!


 quella me l’ero scordata


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Azzzz ..... speedy gonzales


Eh, ma se è colpa mia...


----------



## Ulisse (14 Marzo 2022)

"vediamoci appena puoi. E' finita ma non voglio lasciare punti in sospeso...e non farti strani programmi. Ci vediamo solo per parlare"
ma certo!
per poi notare la bellezza del completino intimo tutto coordinato.


----------



## Nono (15 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> "vediamoci appena puoi. E' finita ma non voglio lasciare punti in sospeso...e non farti strani programmi. Ci vediamo solo per parlare"
> ma certo!
> per poi notare la bellezza del completino intimo tutto coordinato.


Ehhhhh

'sti buoni propositi....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> "vediamoci appena puoi. E' finita ma non voglio lasciare punti in sospeso...e non farti strani programmi. Ci vediamo solo per parlare"
> ma certo!
> per poi notare la bellezza del *completino* intimo tutto coordinato.


Non è che se non si prevede sesso si va in giro come Bridget Jones


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> "vediamoci appena puoi. E' finita ma non voglio lasciare punti in sospeso...e non farti strani programmi. Ci vediamo solo per parlare"
> ma certo!
> per poi notare la bellezza del completino intimo tutto coordinato.


 che bugiarda


Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che se non si prevede sesso si va in giro come Bridget Jones


no però dubito che lei non avesse messo in conto di mostrarlo, il completino, diciamo che si è premunita


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che bugiarda
> 
> no però dubito che lei non avesse messo in conto di mostrarlo, il completino, diciamo che si è premunita


Può averlo messo in conto.
Ma può anche avere messo in conto, come dicevano i nonni, “metti che finisci in ospedale...” 
Io ho sempre completi coordinati, insospettabili in base al mio abbigliamento molto, molto casual.


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può averlo messo in conto.
> Ma può anche avere messo in conto, come dicevano i nonni, “metti che finisci in ospedale...”
> Io ho sempre completi coordinati, insospettabili in base al mio abbigliamento molto, molto casual.


brava, io praticamente mai, se finisco in ospedale basta avere abiti puliti
e cmq ci sono finita spesso in ospedale e specie se stai male, la prima cosa che fanno è spogliarti


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> brava, io praticamente mai, se finisco in ospedale basta avere abiti puliti
> e cmq ci sono finita spesso in ospedale e specie se stai male, la prima cosa che fanno è spogliarti


Allora puoi indossare biancheria sporca o sbrindellata senza problemi


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora puoi indossare biancheria sporca o sbrindellata senza problemi


Tra sporca e sbrindellata è sexy c’è una certa differenza 
Ho quasi sempre coordinati ma se prevedo un incontro di un certo tipo la biancheria non è certo quella che metto per recarmi in ufficio


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora puoi indossare biancheria sporca o sbrindellata senza problemi


quello no    ho precisato che basta che sia pulita. diciamo che in ospedale ti "maneggiano"senza guardarti


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tra sporca e sbrindellata è sexy c’è una certa differenza
> Ho quasi sempre coordinati ma se prevedo un incontro di un certo tipo la biancheria non è certo quella che metto per recarmi in ufficio


In effetti non ho idea di quale tipo di completino parlasse Ulisse.
Certi completi sono talmente scomodi che possono essere indossati solo con ...determinazione


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quello no    ho precisato che basta che sia pulita. diciamo che in ospedale ti "maneggiano"senza guardarti


Scherzavo. 
Una amica mi aveva raccontato che, mentre giocava a palla per strada da bambina, era stata investita. Portata in ospedale, videro che le erano venute le mestruazioni. I commenti schifati l’avevano ferita. Non sempre non ci fanno caso.


----------



## patroclo (15 Marzo 2022)

Da quando Edo si definisce "confuso" nella sua discussione, ho deciso di eliminare questa parola dal vocabolario di queste situazioni


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzavo.
> Una amica mi aveva raccontato che, mentre giocava a palla per strada da bambina, era stata investita. Portata in ospedale, videro che le erano venute le mestruazioni. I commenti schifati l’avevano ferita. Non sempre non ci fanno caso.


gli stronzi sono sempre ovunque


----------



## Ulisse (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che se non si prevede sesso si va in giro come Bridget Jones





Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti non ho idea di quale tipo di completino parlasse Ulisse.
> Certi completi sono talmente scomodi che possono essere indossati solo con ...determinazione


proprio così.
Se sai che mi fanno impazzire quei reggiseni a balconcino e ti presenti con uno del genere e tutta scollata come non faccio a pensare alla premeditazione. 
Sicuramente non totale...ma una bella fetta di premeditazione ci stava....


----------



## Ulisse (15 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> come dicevano i nonni, “metti che finisci in ospedale..


Quante litigate con mia nonna che metteva in un cassettone, per lei ed il marito, tutto il kit da ospedale con potenziale lunga degenza inclusa l'estrema unzione.
Dal pigiama alle pantofole passando per le mutande 

Ogni volta mi ricordava: " se ci dovesse succedere qualcosa, vieni qua e prendi tutto da questo cassetto"
Io sempre a non voler ascoltare perchè mi dava fastidio..come portarsi sfiga.

Alla fine sono entrambi morti in casa ed il cassetto nn è servito


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Quante litigate con mia nonna che metteva in un cassettone, per lei ed il marito, tutto il kit da ospedale con potenziale lunga degenza inclusa l'estrema unzione.
> Dal pigiama alle pantofole passando per le mutande
> 
> Ogni volta mi ricordava: " se ci dovesse succedere qualcosa, vieni qua e prendi tutto da questo cassetto"
> ...


Erano tradizioni antiche di quando si era poveri e di cose “decenti” se ne avevano poche.


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Proprio oggi mi è tornata in mente questa:

_"Dopo di te non ci sarà nessun altro"_

Seeeee, ciao pep ....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Proprio oggi mi è tornata in mente questa:
> 
> _"Dopo di te non ci sarà nessun altro"_
> 
> Seeeee, ciao pep ....


Daiiii....secondo me certe frasi sono dette in frangenti particolari....
È appena finita la storia che ritenevi fosse la storia della tua vita ..l hai amato come nessun altro (relativamente perché in quel momento senti che è così) quindi certe frasi le dici credendoci veramente...
Poi dopo x tempo...
Hai capito che la storia non era poi così importante...
E che....
Si sopravvive a tutto...
E poi è così bello ricominciare....

PS...poi se uno vuole chiudere con clamore e basta ...la frase ci sta...ma lascia ovviamente il tempo che trova ..


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Daiiii....secondo me certe frasi sono dette in frangenti particolari....
> È appena finita la storia che ritenevi fosse la storia della tua vita ..l hai amato come nessun altro (relativamente perché in quel momento senti che è così) quindi certe frasi le dici credendoci veramente...
> Poi dopo x tempo...
> Hai capito che la storia non era poi così importante...
> ...


Perché ritieni che io abbia mai potuto pensare che fosse una frase credibile??????


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché ritieni che io abbia mai potuto pensare che fosse una frase credibile??????


Ma se la pronunci tu...per un attimo ci credi


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Proprio oggi mi è tornata in mente questa:
> 
> _"Dopo di te non ci sarà nessun altro"_
> 
> Seeeee, ciao pep ....


Mai nessun altro come te, intendeva.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mai nessun altro come te, intendeva.


Questa è ancora più bella...
Ma è anche vero...
Nessuno sarà mai come qualcuno altro ..
Dai....uno ci dovrebbe credere


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mai nessun altro come te, intendeva.


Abbè.... in giro c'è di meglio


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Questa è ancora più bella...
> Ma è anche vero...
> Nessuno sarà mai come qualcuno altro ..
> Dai....uno ci dovrebbe credere


Tutti crediamo a quello di cui in quel momento li abbiamo bisogno.
Qualche giorno fa stavo davanti ad un oncologo che mi ha raccontato una cosa su un mio caro e ci ho creduto perché ne avevo bisogno.
Oggi che ci ho dormito su qualche notte, ho capito essere solo una frase detta in serie, tanto per colmare un vuoto e permettermi di allocare una situazione.
Ma era ed e’ una cazzata.
Forse sperava che l’illusione mi durasse un po’ di più.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutti crediamo a quello di cui in quel momento li abbiamo bisogno.


Hai ragione.. 
Mi tocca anche darti ragione...


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Proprio oggi mi è tornata in mente questa:
> 
> _"Dopo di te non ci sarà nessun altro"_
> 
> Seeeee, ciao pep ....


Che bugiarda 


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Daiiii....secondo me certe frasi sono dette in frangenti particolari....
> È appena finita la storia che ritenevi fosse la storia della tua vita ..l hai amato come nessun altro (relativamente perché in quel momento senti che è così) quindi certe frasi le dici credendoci veramente...
> Poi dopo x tempo...
> Hai capito che la storia non era poi così importante...
> ...


ma è come “non troverai nessun altro come me”


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che bugiarda


Che bugiarde..... ed io che mi fidavo


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Che bugiarde..... ed io che mi fidavo


Io non mi fido di nessuno


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non mi fido di nessuno


Ma io sono ingenuo .....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma io sono ingenuo .....



Il di fondo sono molto onesta...
Ma ho capito...che fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il di fondo sono molto onesta...
> Ma ho capito...che fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio


Se non ci si fida del prossimo... in fondo tanto onestà non si è


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ma io sono ingenuo .....


Ma beato chi ti crede 


Nono ha detto:


> Se non ci si fida del prossimo... in fondo tanto onestà non si è


io non mi fido degli altri
Gli altri possono anche non fidarsi di me
Mi pare giusto


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Ser


omicron ha detto:


> Ma beato chi ti crede
> 
> io non mi fido degli altri
> Gli altri possono anche non fidarsi di me
> Mi pare giusto


Serio .... io invece credo nelle persone, poi ogni tanto prendo una facciata, ma preferisco piuttosto che vivere i rapporti con sospetto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se non ci si fida del prossimo... in fondo tanto onestà non si è


Io sono onesta... giuro...
Ma so che lo sono io...gli altri...boohhh...

Ho leggermente smesso di credere a babbo natale


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io sono onesta... giuro...
> Ma so che lo sono io...gli altri...boohhh...
> 
> Ho leggermente smesso di credere a babbo natale


La mia ex mi diceva che ero troppo ingenuo, credulone  .... in effetti non sono malizioso, ma credo che chi non si fida dei comportamenti degli altri è perché in fondo sa che anche lui si sarebbe comportato nella stessa maniera.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La mia ex mi diceva che ero troppo ingenuo, credulone  .... in effetti non sono malizioso, ma credo che chi non si fida dei comportamenti degli altri è perché in fondo sa che anche lui si sarebbe comportato nella stessa maniera.


Io ho imparato...
Quasi...
Io ti dico le cose come stanno...
Tu ..
Puoi raccontarmi quello che vuoi...
Poi valuto se crederti o meno...
Ma spesso ci credo ancora...


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Ser
> 
> Serio .... io invece credo nelle persone, poi ogni tanto prendo una facciata, ma preferisco piuttosto che vivere i rapporti con sospetto.


No macché vivere i rapporti con sospetto
Dove l’hai letto? Ho solo scritto che io la mano sul fuoco non ce la metto per nessuno


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No macché vivere i rapporti con sospetto
> Dove l’hai letto? Ho solo scritto che io la mano sul fuoco non ce la metto per nessuno


Io per alcune persone, poche, pochissime, .... si.
Poi mi fregheranno, ma pazienza... io ci ho creduto.


----------



## omicron (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io per alcune persone, poche, pochissime, .... si.
> Poi mi fregheranno, ma pazienza... io ci ho creduto.


Ma sei libero di farlo


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> La mia ex mi diceva che ero troppo ingenuo, credulone  .... in effetti non sono malizioso, ma credo che chi non si fida dei comportamenti degli altri è perché in fondo sa che anche lui si sarebbe comportato nella stessa maniera.


Io di te mi fido. Ad esempio, ma non di tanti altri.
Credo non si possa fidarsi a prescindere di tutti.
Diciamo che l’ottimismo aiuta ad essere ottimisti ed ad osare, ma da qui a fidarsi di tutti indistintamente ce ne passa.
Te del Pirata ti fideresti?


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io di te mi fido. Ad esempio, ma non di tanti altri.
> Credo non si possa fidarsi a prescindere di tutti.
> Diciamo che l’ottimismo aiuta ad essere ottimisti ed ad osare, ma da qui a fidarsi di tutti indistintamente ce ne passa.
> Te del Pirata ti fideresti?


Del pirata??? Che son scemo????   

Non mi fido di tutti, però posso dire di non avere mai pregiudizi 

Fiducia in Pinco? .... si per le cose serie. ... per le meno serie .... meno ...
Però stai all'interno della ristretta cerchia di quelli che considero i miei amici, e mi bastano le dita di una mano per contarli.

E poi mi scopi da Dio


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Del pirata??? Che son scemo????
> 
> Non mi fido di tutti, però posso dire di non avere mai pregiudizi
> 
> ...


Che donna!!! Da sposare!!!


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che donna!!! Da sposare!!!


Mi dai un bambino?


----------



## Lostris (23 Marzo 2022)

Et voilà:
“È tutto troppo bello.. c’è qualcosa che non mi torna.
Meglio tornare indietro.”

Quando è troppo, è troppo


----------



## Nono (23 Marzo 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Et voilà:
> “È tutto troppo bello.. c’è qualcosa che non mi torna.
> Meglio tornare indietro.”
> 
> Quando è troppo, è troppo


Bè questa è da top ten   

Me ne ricorda una:

Mi sembravi troppo perfetto ... non avevo ancora notato che eri stronzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Che donna!!! Da sposare!!!


questa è quella che mi rifilano sempre!


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa è quella che mi rifilano sempre!


Parlavo di nono!


----------



## Nono (24 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa è quella che mi rifilano sempre!


Tutti ti vogliono ma nessuno ti si piglia


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Tutti ti vogliono ma nessuno ti si piglia


In caso sono sposata
Ecco dirò di più, il mio "amico"  C'è stato un periodo che mi pressava perché lasciassi tutto x lui.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parlavo di nono!


Avevo capito, dicevo solo è una frase  che mi è stata detta più volte, riferita al titolo del 3d.
Una frase di repertorio


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In caso sono sposata
> Ecco dirò di più, il mio "amico"  C'è stato un periodo che mi pressava perché lasciassi tutto x lui.


Ma perché rispondi?
Devi giustificarti? Devi dire che c’è chi ti vuole?
Ti interessa che in un forum pensino che sei figa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché rispondi?
> Devi giustificarti? Devi dire che c’è chi ti vuole?
> Ti interessa che in un forum pensino che sei figa?


No assolutamente, ho risposto d'istinto e mi è venuto in mente quel determinato momento


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No assolutamente, ho risposto d'istinto e mi è venuto in mente quel determinato momento


Lo so che è ...cortesia. Sono risposte automatiche.
Forse non avrei dovuto intervenire.
Ma mi sembra intollerabile che ci sia chi si permette battutine svalutanti dall’alto della sua posizione di sultano/fesso al bar che giudica quelle che passano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so che è ...cortesia. Sono risposte automatiche.
> Forse non avrei dovuto intervenire.
> Ma mi sembra intollerabile che ci sia chi si permette battutine svalutanti dall’alto della sua posizione di sultano/fesso al bar che giudica quelle che passano.


 il sultano fesso è troppo bella. 
Ne ho conosciuti di personaggi simili e niente dopo decenni sono ancora al bar non si sono mossi da li. 
Spesso si da fiato perché non si ha argomenti. 
Visto che non ha risposto direi che l'ho zittito


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il sultano fesso è troppo bella.
> Ne ho conosciuti di personaggi simili e niente dopo decenni sono ancora al bar non si sono mossi da li.
> Spesso si da fiato perché non si ha argomenti.
> Visto che non ha risposto direi che l'ho zittito


Quei tipi li ho conosciuti e riconosciuti presto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quei tipi li ho conosciuti e riconosciuti presto.


Sono sempre esistiti, si divertono con poco. 
Alla fine se la raccontano tra di loro


----------

